# Air filter fell off, now engine won't start...?



## WhiteBeanMKV (Mar 12, 2012)

So yesterday when I drove to the store I heard a little clunk when I parked my car as I turned the engine off. I didn't think much of it, maybe I pulled to close to the curb and nudged it. After shopping I drove home with no issues, about 5 miles. This morning when I turned the key to start the car I heard the intake pipe move as the engine moved and hit my headlight housing. I didn't crank it long enough to start the engine so I never actually started it this morning after the sound. I popped the hood and looked in to see my k&n filter sitting in the paneling under the car. I have a carbonio cold air intake btw. I got a ride to work and when I got home tonight I pulled the wheel off, removed the plastic paneling and reinstalled the filter. When I tried to start the car afterwards I couldn't. It cranks strong, all the lights work, it just won't catch. Also the engine sounds a little different. It almost sounds as if it's not firing as the engine turns. Any ideas? More info: I have a new battery so thats out. And I checked all the fuses and all were good. I have about 80k miles and I've never changed the plugs or coil packs so that's a possibility I guess but I thought if one of those were bad it would start and run, just really rough... Any info appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

Coil packs or fouled plugs I'm guessing.


----------



## Gunbu (Jan 12, 2012)

Hmm, interesting. I also have the carbonio intake and wondered what would happen if the filter element fell off since it points down... 
If it were me, I'd unhook the battery for a minute to power cycle the computer to see if that fixes anything. 
Just a stab in the dark but easy to try.


----------



## afawal2012 (Jan 9, 2013)

Did the MAF get nudged, bumped or damaged during this process?


----------



## chinapie2 (Mar 11, 2011)

I rode with the filter off the carbonic CAI for a day and no harm was done.


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Based on you stating you heard the intake pipe rattling when you were trying to restart it sounds like it could have been moving around quite a bit after the filter fell off. I would look around for loose and/or damaged hoses and wiring associated with the intake pipe and surrounding area.


----------



## WhiteBeanMKV (Mar 12, 2012)

Update if anyone cared...
Had it towed to a local shop, got it off tow truck and the damn thing fired right up! :what: Unbelievable. It didn't store any codes either so it's a mystery. Used the opportunity to have some maintenance done. I'm just glad it wasn't anything major...


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

My bone stock 07 did the exact same thing at around the 90k mark. Went out one morning and it just kept cranking but wouldn't fire up. It eventually fired up after a couple tries but sounded like it wasn't running on all cylinders or had a really bad misfire (sounded like a diesel but no CEL). Had it towed to the dealer where they had it for a few days. First day they had it the car wouldn't start. Next day it fired right up with no issues. They spent another day digging into the ECU to see if there were any codes thrown at any time on the car...couldn't find a damn thing wrong with it. :screwy:


----------



## WhiteBeanMKV (Mar 12, 2012)

Well this morning they tried to start it again, no start. They scanned it and found a bad coolant temp sensor. Said that will cause a no start. $28 for the sensor, 1.2 hours labor to diagnose and install. I'm glad they found something. I wouldn't be comfortable driving it out of there with an unsolved mystery. I'd be waiting for it to happen again...


----------

